# State bridge to 2 bridges



## crane (Oct 25, 2006)

Taking the family down this stretch soon. How's the head room on any bridges in this section?


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I get mixed up with Two Bridges and Twin Bridges, but if you're only going a little way, the only bridge that's low is at Two Bridges, and it's only a problem at pretty high water levels that we didn't see this year.

COLORADO RIVER NEAR KREMMLING, CO

Have a fun float!


----------



## ArgoCat (May 14, 2007)

*Two Bridges*

Two Bridges refers to the bridges right before the Two Bridges take out, which is the take out after State Bridge. I believe that it closes out at roughly 5,000 cfs on the catamount gauge...depending on yoru rig. Nevertheless, do not believe anyone on mtn buzz, and always scout. When it closes, Phil (Eagle County Ranger) will open up the road to enable you to take out prior to the low bridge, which is before the standard take-out and on private property. Easy to see when you run shuttle. 

Twin Bridges, easily run on the right at most water levels, is much further down and right before Red Dirt Open Space, another Eagle County Open Space Property. Both of these parcels are made possible by property owners in Eagle County approving and paying into the Eagle County Open Space Fund.


----------

